# wann wird der analoge Satellitenempfang eingestellt?



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns zu Hause ist seit rund 17 Jahren eine uralte analoge Satelliten Schüssel samt Receiver in Betrieb. Ich weis, dass es abgeschaltet wird. Jedoch kenne ich nicht das genaue Datum. Auch habe ich gehört, dass es nicht alles zu einem Stichtag abgeschaltet, sondern nach und nach.

Kann mir jemand Klarheit verschaffen oder zumindest einen hilfreichen Link geben?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## HeX (14. Oktober 2008)

soweit ich das gelesen hatte, wird ab 2010 den sendern die wahl gestellt ob sie nun noch analog senden möchten oder nicht. es gibt keinen stichtag.. nur einen anhaltspunkt.

hoffe das bleibt noch ein weilchen so wie es ist, ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meiner alten analogschüssel und wenn ich auf digital umrüsten muss dann muss vieles neu gemacht werden und das wäre mir bissl viel geld für etwas das ich so eigentlich nicht will.
dem astra ist es eigentlicha uch egal ob er nun analog sendet oder digital ... kommt weitesgehend nur auf die sendeanstalten an ob sie diesen dualbetrieb weiterführen möchten

edit: mal nen link: http://www.ses-astra.com/consumer/de/Fragen/FAQ/index.php#ap_10


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2008)

Die sind doch schon alle dabei abzuschalten!

123tv gibts z.B. nicht mehr über analog Sat, einige andere ebenso, genau kann ichs nicht sagen, da ich lang keinen analogen Receiver benutzt hab.
Es gibt mittlererweile auch schon einige 'Digital Only' Sender, bei DMAX bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber z.B. Deluxe Music oder GoTV...


----------



## Maggats (14. Oktober 2008)

es gibt noch leute die analog gucken? 

die kabel können bei einer alten schüssel so bleiben, das einzige was getauscht werden muß sind das lnb und die reciever. die sachen kosten doch heutzutage nichts mehr


----------



## HeX (14. Oktober 2008)

ja.. aber bei meiner schüssel sollte so trozdem mal nen neues kabel ran... das sieht nicht mehr gut aus, die halterung ist auch nicht mehr die beste, schüsseln gibt es auch bessere und lnb brauche ich auch nen neues und reciever auch noch gleich 3 mal... summeirt sich schon

ps: DMAX gibt es noch und solange es noch pro7,rtl,rtl2,sat.1,mtv,comedy central gibt bin ich glücklich.. mehr brauche ich nicht


----------

